# Trim before or after carpet?



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Trim should really be down before the carpet is installed. If not, it will have to be removed should you ever change the carpet. If you look back, you will find other threads on this subject.


----------



## epeterson777 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Rusty, that is the answer I was hoping for. This way I don't have to worry as much about getting paint on the new carpet. 

Plus, it will be pretty cool to have the basement completely done except for the carpet and then coming home after work the day it gets installed and finally seeing it done.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

pros and cons to either way but if you feel like you want the molding first then cut 3/4" blocks and put the molding on that. ( remove the blocks)The carpet guy can then easily tuck the carpet under the molding and besides, you mentioned basement and your really dont want wood in contact with cement


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Paint the trim first so you will only have to touchup before you install it. You risk your carpet layers scratching and dingy up the baseboard when they install. Carpet pad is pretty rough on the bottom and cut edges and it will scratch up the baseboard. Also, check with the installer to see how much room you should leave if you decide to install the baseboard first as each installer has a slightly different preference and the carpet and pad thickness also come into play.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't like to install carpet when the baseboard is raised. It looks much better when it isn't. A good installer won't hurt the paint on a baseboard if it's painted right. When the paint gets damaged, it's usually because new baseboard wasn't primed first or old baseboard wasn't sanded before it was repainted.


----------

